# Hi from Happy Holler!



## winnie n me (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi fellow horse lovers! I am new to the site and wanted to introduce myself. I am a middle school social studies teacher in southwest VA. My husband and I have a farm with 20 racking horses, 2 mules and a donkey. My husband shows two of our horses in local horse shows. 
My horse is Winnie, a 10 year old walking horse. She was my a gift from my parents (my mom is Parker's Mom on this board) for my 22nd birthday this past December. I don't have any good pictures of her yet, but as soon as I do I'll post them. 
Our farm is Happy Holler Stables and I have just put the finishing touches on our website. Please visit the link below to see pictures of our horses and the farm. 
http://www.freewebs.com/happyholler...orward to getting to know you all.
Courtney


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome! How far are you from Bristol, VA?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the board!!


----------



## winnie n me (Feb 7, 2007)

Kristy,

We are about 1 1/2 hrs. from Bristol. I was just there today in fact. Not a bad drive at all. Are you from bristol?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I live about 20 minutes away :wink:


----------

